# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Bluetooth und Motorola v525 Tutorial

## City][Sepp

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal ein Tutorial für Bluetooth unter Linux verfasst, welches ich dann in ein Handyforum gestellt habe. Das Feedback darauf hat mich einigermassen überrascht und so denke ich, dass ich Euch das nicht vorenthalten sollte.




> Da ich nun schon öfter mitbekommen habe, dass kaum einer Ahnung hat, wie er denn unter Linux Daten austauschen soll mit seinem V525 und seinem Linux PC hier mal ein kleines Tutorial. Die vorhandenen Tools sind schlecht bis gar nicht dokumentiert und teilweise noch recht fehlerbehaftet. Nach 2 Monaten verzweifeltem basteln und rumsuchen sowie Hilfe in linuxforen.de bin ich jedoch nun in der Lage BT einigermassen vernünftig zu nutzen
> 
> Ich verwende Gentoo Linux mit Kernel 2.6.1 und verwende den Acer BT Dongle an einem USB 1.0 Port.
> 
> Los gehts damit, dass man sich BlueZ in den Kernel kompiliert. Folgende Optionen muss man dabei im Kernel aktivieren:
> 
> [Y] = Fest in den Kernel integriert
> [M] = als Modul kompiliert
> 
> ...


Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich natürlich jederzeit offen!

----------


## lordsen

Ein super Howto!

Allerdings möchte ich noch anmerken, dass es eigentlich egal is ob man Bluez nun fest einkompiliert oder als Modul. Ich habe zum Bsp. meinen ganzen Bluetooth Spass ausschliesslich als Module kompiliert. (Kernel 2.4.22-ben2 PPC).
Ausserdem musst du ./sdpd nicht extra starten, da das bluetooth initscript das für dich schon übernimmt, bzw. übernehmen sollte.  :Wink: 

Der Erste Link wurde abgeschnitten.
So lautet er richtig: http://www.unrooted.net/openSource/b...p-push-0.2.tgz
 :Wink:  

Achja man kann dieses Howto natürlich mit jedem Bluetooth Handy benutzen. Mein T610 funktioniert nach dieser Anleitung ebenso ohne Probleme.

----------


## City][Sepp

ok... danke für die Hinweise. Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit, zu testen ob es mit anderen Handies auch funktioniert. Hab ja nur das v525 *gg*. Und ich wollte da nicht *irgendeine* Behauptung aufstellen die ich nicht testen kann.

wegen dem sdp... also unter gentoo muss ich das extra starten wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.. werds aber morgen gleich mal ausprobieren wenn ich daheim bin.

Und wegen Modul oder fest im Kernel is ja eigentlich wurscht (<- keine Aufforderung zum Flame!  :Big Grin: ) und da es bei mir eben so funktioniert hat, hab ich das halt auch so geschrieben...

Vielen Dank fürs Link ergänzen! War mir garnet aufgefallen  :Smilie:

----------


## nightstorm99

Hallo !

@City][Seep

Danke erstmal für diese geile HOWto!

Leider geht es mit meinem Siemens S55 nicht.
Nach "hcitool scan" kommt zwar die MAC Adresse, aber nach "sdptool browse <mac-adresse>" nix mehr !!
Er findet dann nix. Geht das noch irgenwie anders?

Habe es natürlich gleich mal mit meinem PocketPC probiert und da geht es ohne Probleme. 

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja noch bei einer Sache helfen?!?   :Confused:  
Würde gerne per Script immer ein Ordner überprüfen und wenn sich in dem Datein befinden die dann halt per Bluetooth versenden. Die soll dann immer so alle 5min überprüft werden. Und wenns geht immer im Hintergrund, was man beim booten immer mit laden kann. Ein Logfile wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Danke (vielleicht ) schon im voraus !!!


Gruß Denny

----------


## lordsen

> (...)
> Leider geht es mit meinem Siemens S55 nicht.
> Nach "hcitool scan" kommt zwar die MAC Adresse, aber nach "sdptool browse <mac-adresse>" nix mehr !!
> Er findet dann nix. Geht das noch irgenwie anders?
> 
> Gruß Denny


Mhhm...Schau mal in deine Prozesstabelle, ob hcid und sdpd geladen sind.
hcitool scan funktioniert auch wenn hcid nicht geladen ist, eine Verbindung ist allerdings dann nicht möglich.

Und das Pairing sollte funktionieren.
Stimmt die Konfiguration in der /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf?
Ich mein damit den pin?

z.B:
# PIN helper
pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/givepin;

givepin:
#!/bin/sh
echo "PIN:1234"

Dann such mal auf deinem Handy nach Bluetooth Geräte, wenn eine Passwortabfrage  oder ähnliches kommt gibst du 1234 ein, bzw. deine vorher definierte pin.
Ich kenn das Siemens jetzt nicht, deshalb kann ich dir auch nicht sagen wie du BT Geräte hinzufügst, aber schau mal irgendwie nach dem Punkt Bluetooth-->Geräte-->hinzufügen. oder so ähnlich.   :Big Grin: 

Achja. ist hci0 up? ein hciconfig gibt dir Auskunft.

edit:
Oh ich sehe gerade, dass es mit den PocketPC funktioniert. Dann vergiss den letzten Satz  :Wink:

----------


## Blackshine

Wirklich ein tolles Howto, vielen Dank auch von mir. Dank der Anleitung habe ich es geschafft, mein T610 endlich mit dem Rechner zu verbinden, nur ein kleines Problem habe ich noch. Ich benutze das Programm Leif zum Auslesen des Addressbuches usw., das klappt jetzt auch prima über Bluetooth, aber nur wenn ich als Root arbeite. Starte ich das Programm als normaler User, sagt Leif "could not open port". Was muss ich den tun, um mit Bluetooth nicht immer als Root arbeiten zu müssen?

Gruß, Blackshine

Edit: Hab's hinbekommen, musste natürlich dem User auch die entsprechenden Rechte am Device zuteilen.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## City][Sepp

Wegen dem S55 kann ich leider nicht helfen. Ich hab wie gesagt nur ein v525 zur Verfügung. Deswegen hab ich das Tut auch komplett auf das v525 ausgelegt (kann ja net irgendwas schreiben, was ich nicht überprüft habe...) obwohl es wohl mit anderen Handies auch funktioniert...

Was Du ausprobieren kannst anstatt dem sdptool browse wäre einfach mal ein paar channels durchprobiere, angefangen bei 1 oder so ähnlich... Is zwar weder elegant noch eine tolle Empfehlung, aber ich glaub, es gibt ja nichtmal 30 Channels oder so... Somit sollte man ja in ner halben Stunde alles durchhaben. Mit sdptool browse findest ja nur den Channel raus.

Übrigens ein Tipp an alle KDE User: http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/
Das macht zwar bei enigen ziemliche Probleme mit der Installation (kompilierung schlägt fehl etc.) aber wenn man es mal kompiliert hat, und der  Datentransfer nach meiner Methode funktioniert, dann hat man mit kde-bluetooth eine wirklich komfortable BT Umgebung in seinem Konqueror. Find die sogar weitaus schöner realisiert als die ganzen Sachen, die es unter Windows gibt.

Da ist halt dann schön, dass man nicht jede Datei einzeln mit Object Push rumschieben muss, sonder man kann auch mehrere Dateien auf einmal kopieren mit dem Konqui...

Unter Gentoo hat, nach einer neukompilierung von den kdelibs, die anscheinend einen Hau weg hatten, ein ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kdebluetooth (müsste so heissen) gereicht um damit arbeiten zu können.

Ich habe letztens Übrigens mal versucht, mit Knoppix das Ganze zum Laufen zu bekommen. Hat wunderbar geklappt, nachdem ich noch zwei Libs nachinstalliert habe (geht ja mit dem apt Wrapper in die Ram Disk). Dazu werd ich noch ein Tut schreiben, sozusagen als Notnagel, bei wem es nicht funktioniert... Der kann dann zumindest Übergangsweise schon mal mit Knoppix die Files aufs Handy packen... Wenn noch Vorschläge kommen, was man am Tut verbessern sollte, dann immer her damit, dann werd ich auch das demnächst nochmal ordentlich überarbeiten... Natürlich auch Erfolgs und Misserfolgsmeldungen sind interessant... Oder auch, ob Ihr es dann irgendwie anders zum Laufen bekommen habt.

----------


## Blackshine

Ich habe es mal mit dem S55 meiner Freundin probiert, klappt einwandfrei. Obex Object Push ist auf Channel 4.

Gruß, Blackshine

----------

